# Musical Growth



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, since the beginning of my new fusion/progressive phase I've discarded a lot of elder music on my computer. I'm getting tired of all the metal stuff (Still into a lot of metal bands, but not the extremes (Like CC, Immolation etc (Even though they are good bands))). My media library has something around 1000 tracks (Not a lot) and I need more as influences to further my musical growth. Can anyone suggest any advant-garde Jazz/Jazz/Progressive/Fusion/IDM bands? Or even technical death metal? (Yes, I am running short of influences to support my passion for the instruments I play, I must feed on more.) If you can answer that, is anyone phasing from a genre in particular that you have enjoyed most of your life?

Any musos in this forum?


----------



## Vegard Pompey (Jun 29, 2009)

When you say progressive, do you mean progressive rock/metal or progressive electronica? Or maybe something else?

As far as technical death metal goes, I would suggest Lykathea Aflame. They only released one album, Elvenefris, but it's one of my favourite albums ever. It's simply magical.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Mainly progressive art rock/Progressive metal (Such as Dream Theater, Symphony X etc). I'll listen to Lykathea and tell you what I think of them. Have you heard of Messhugah?


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Well, since the beginning of my new fusion/progressive phase I've discarded a lot of elder music on my computer. I'm getting tired of all the metal stuff (Still into a lot of metal bands, but not the extremes (Like CC, Immolation etc (Even though they are good bands))). My media library has something around 1000 tracks (Not a lot) and I need more as influences to further my musical growth. Can anyone suggest any advant-garde Jazz/Jazz/Progressive/Fusion/IDM bands? Or even technical death metal? (Yes, I am running short of influences to support my passion for the instruments I play, I must feed on more.) If you can answer that, is anyone phasing from a genre in particular that you have enjoyed most of your life?
> 
> Any musos in this forum?




Lol i have a black friend here and he thinks he sees a cross burning in your picture.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Wrong, but along the lines of superstition and higher beings I believe there is a demon head inside the fire. I thought I could make out a snout, a jagged horn, sharp teeth and eyes. Just look at the upper portion of the demon, it's quite clear.


----------



## Vegard Pompey (Jun 29, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Mainly progressive art rock/Progressive metal (Such as Dream Theater, Symphony X etc). I'll listen to Lykathea and tell you what I think of them. Have you heard of Messhugah?


Indeed I have. I like them although they're a bit repetitive. For prog metal, I would suggest everything by Devin Townsend (start with Terria) also Arcturus - The Sham Mirrors and Voivod - Dimension Hatröss & Nothingface.

Are you into 70s-style prog rock?


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegard Pompey said:


> Indeed I have. I like them although they're a bit repetitive. For prog metal, I would suggest everything by Devin Townsend (start with Terria) also Arcturus - The Sham Mirrors and Voivod - Dimension Hatröss & Nothingface.
> 
> Are you into 70s-style prog rock?


Meshuggah are what you could call an unpredictable band, each song has its own significance but it's too easy to lose interest in the kind of music they play. There are certain aspects they feature in every song that grow old to fast on you. Not to mention, the distortion is win.And I don't know too many elder progressive metal bands, I'm trying to broaden my library with that kind of music though. Two thumbs up on Arcturus.

I recommend 'Erotic Cakes' by Guthrie Govan if your into fusion and experimental virtuoso stuff.


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

I didn't like Meshuggah at first either. The offset riffs felt gimmicky. They grew on me but I still mostly only like Chaosphere and Destroy Erase Improve. Thordendal's solo album is crazy awesome and awesomely crazy though.

For jazzy/progressive tech death you're probably looking for Theory in Practice, Anata, Blotted Science, Martyr, Cynic. Apparently a lot of people hate the vocals in Martyr. I don't mind them. I don't really listen to vocals in songs anyway, just the rest of the music. Blotted Science has members from Watchtower, CC and Behold... the Arctopus. Watchtower also might be what you are looking for but is more thrash than death. I wouldn't recommend Arctopus exactly but it is certainly something to be experienced.

If you want to go in the deep end then try Gorguts. Their album Obscura is about fucked up as music gets. Demilich and WORMED aren't especially progressive or technical as far as the composition goes but they have a unique abstract sound of brutal tech death and both have good gut vocals. Demilich provides a download of their only album free on their website.

I like IDM and related genres but haven't got around to finding much material.

EDIT: I meant to suggest Arsis instead of Anata. You might like Anata I don't know, but Arsis is probably a closer example of what you're looking for.


----------



## Reality Soldier (Oct 3, 2009)

For prog rock, I'd recommend Porcupine Tree. Tool is also decent, but I haven't listened to them in forever and they have one of the most obnoxious fanbases ever. I've also heard good things about Dream Theater, but I really haven't heard enough of their music to vouch for them. If you want to listen to "classic prog," of the 60s and 70s, I'd suggest King Crimson (they had a huge influence on Tool), Pink Floyd (but pretty much _everyone _has Pink Floyd in their library so you probably already have them), Rush, and Emerson, Lake, and Palmer.

I listen to some jazz fusion every now and then, though it's a genre I really don't listen to much of, so I only listen to some of the more famous artists like some of Miles Davis's albums, Herbie Hancock, Weather Report, Jaco Pastorius, Billy Cobham, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Soft Machine (they're also kinda prog rocky), and the like. Again, though, those are some of the more popular acts of the genre, so I'm sure you've heard them before.

For IDM, I'd say Aphex Twin and a few of his aliases (AFX, Polygon Window). Autechre is good, but their most recent albums seem to be extremely experimental. I think my favorite IDM artist, however, is Squarepusher. He's a really good bassist and plays jazz and fusion influenced IDM.


----------



## chestbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

A progressive metal band I use to be really in to, you might have heard of them.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)




----------

